# Making own rugs - patterns?



## HarlequinSeren (7 December 2011)

I have been looking into making my own rugs lately to save money as I'm going to need at least another one for the months. I have been looking around on the internet and found a pattern company in America called Suitability who make patterns for all kind of equestrian items. So far they have been the only company I have found that makes rug patterns. Does anyone know if there is anywhere I can get these patterns from in the UK? The company does ship internationally but the whole point of me making my own rugs is to save money so I'd rather not have to pay a lot for delivery. The only other option I can think of is for me to cut up one of my existing rugs to make my own pattern and I don't have one that I could really sacrifice for that.
HS x


----------



## tinap (7 December 2011)

I dont know about patterns but i bought this book 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Make-Your-Own-Horse-Clothing/dp/0851313833

& its fab! Made my boy a travel rug from it xx


----------



## HarlequinSeren (7 December 2011)

That's brilliant, thanks very much! For some reason I didn't even think to look for books on it.
I'll definitely be adding that to my Christmas list 
HS x


----------



## HarlequinSeren (7 December 2011)

Couldn't resist and just bought a copy straight away.. hope it gets here soon, the delivery estimate is "7-23 days"!! 
HS x


----------



## Shantara (7 December 2011)

I have that book too  Too poor to by the things I need at the moment, but I'm so excited to get going  Good luck!


----------



## tinap (7 December 2011)

its like my bible!! There is another one too thats called "Make Your Own Horse Equipment" & has some other things in too like saddle seat covers, patterned browbands, boot jacks & stuff! They are a bit old but great to have!

Good Luck!!


----------



## muddygreymare (7 December 2011)

I might buy that book! Just a thought, could you not get a enough fabric and make a template out of one of your existing rugs?


----------



## HarlequinSeren (7 December 2011)

Annie, I have just been given a large amount of fleecy blankets and my plan is to make them into under-rugs if possible! I hope you manage to get the things you need soon x
Tina, thanks so much for pointing this book out to me, I've been looking at the other one too now.. May have to get that one at some point! The older pattern cutting books are best I find, I've always had the best results from using them than the newer ones 
HS x


----------



## HarlequinSeren (7 December 2011)

Thanks SnowyGreyMare, I'll probably try that too. I've always got plenty of spare fabric knocking around the place 
HS x


----------



## sbloom (7 December 2011)

Apparently the stuff from Suitability is not always patterns as we know them - not big hooge bits of paper but more like a guide to sizing and cutting etc.  

This might be useful: http://www.profabrics.co.uk/

I think there are others but Abbey Saddlery in Walsall do mail order and have all the brass ware etc for rugs, a few fabrics and trims.


----------



## HarlequinSeren (7 December 2011)

sbloom, thanks for the info on the patterns, I just assumed they would be like "normal" patterns, didn't think they would be anything different. Probably not worth getting them as I've ordered the book Tina recommended now.
Thanks so much for that website, what a great supply store  will definitely be using it!
HS x


----------

